#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Trichy btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Trichy Year of Establishment:* 1964.

*NIT Trichy Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Trichy Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*National Institute of Technology Tiruchirappalli First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Architecture*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
569
1387

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
11230
11230

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
1770
3055

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
2326
4570

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
30161
34788

Open Rank
All India Candidate
183
687

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
873
1495

SC Rank
All India Candidate
3412
5084

ST Rank
All India Candidate
5229
9371

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2189
9011

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
12389
16814

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
449794
449794

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
13955
110013

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
361346
397474

Open Rank
All India Candidate
756
5344

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
23738
23738

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
5827
11331

SC Rank
All India Candidate
35553
45900

ST Rank
All India Candidate
52299
76616

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
4047
11200

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
92405
92405

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
12572
20201

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
51597
109716

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
92428
207961

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1150
4079

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
87504
87504

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
5351
6546

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
114415
114415

SC Rank
All India Candidate
14557
28734

ST Rank
All India Candidate
31414
45956

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
279
1124

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
24860
24860

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
1163
3826

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
38859
38859

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
3446
29618

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
108021
355656

Open Rank
All India Candidate
9
360

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
7373
7373

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
383
1180

SC Rank
All India Candidate
1339
3327

ST Rank
All India Candidate
15563
19381

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
453
4067

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
9148
12169

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
32269
68102

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
149999
149999

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
325818
342848

Open Rank
All India Candidate
291
1309

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
30653
30653

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
1685
3592

SC Rank
All India Candidate
3698
11321

ST Rank
All India Candidate
19153
29324

ST PwD Rank
All India Candidate
131948
131948

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
729
2473

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
25857
25857

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
3997
8765

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
32059
72290

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
112547
326086

Open Rank
All India Candidate
96
803

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
1254
2387

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
16517
16517

SC Rank
All India Candidate
3434
8570

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
255691
255691

ST Rank
All India Candidate
39410
41387

*Instrumentation & Control Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3268
8558

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
171459
171459

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
13268
18970

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
73835
130657

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
431125
492027

Open Rank
All India Candidate
2365
6248

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
7788
13688

SC Rank
All India Candidate
20963
56032

ST Rank
All India Candidate
110051
115413

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
877
3543

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
387441
387441

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
3883
9799

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
9948
35871

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
167834
300022

Open Rank
All India Candidate
177
1267

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
1546
3426

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
4257
4257

SC Rank
All India Candidate
6549
11226

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
87222
87222

ST Rank
All India Candidate
12758
21619

*Metallurgy and Materials Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
7442
14731

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
20727
23981

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
798443
798443

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
141084
149261

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
507691
640605

Open Rank
All India Candidate
2318
11115

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
157148
157148

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
13883
19351

SC Rank
All India Candidate
31038
65620

ST Rank
All India Candidate
99068
119765

*Production Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
4367
12245

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
13662
22528

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
492146
492146

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
99847
140516

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
404394
484689

Open Rank
All India Candidate
4885
9037

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
125838
125838

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
11947
18036

SC Rank
All India Candidate
64327
81773

ST Rank
All India Candidate
92598
137706




*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*


*NIT Trichy Branches In Engineering:*


Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringProduction EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering

*FEE STRUCTURE IN RUPEES**:
*
*(A) One time Fees*

Admission Fees
200/-

Grade Card
150/-

Medical Examination Fee
100/-

Alumni Life Membership
500/-

Institute Deposit *(Refundable)*
3,000/-

Library Deposit *(Refundable)*
500/-

*Total (A)*
*4,450/-*

*(B) Semester Fees*

Tuition Fees *
17,500/-

Computer Fees
1,000/-

Internet Charges
300/-

Library Fees
1,000/-

Examination Fee
350/-

Registration and Enrollment fee
200/-

Association and cultural fee
1,000/-

Student Aid fee
200/-

Sports Center
100/-

Medical and Insurance fee
200/-

*Total (B)*
*21,850/-*

*Total (A+B)*
*26,300/-*



*PLACEMENTS*:
*Percentage of Placed Students*
*Branch*
*2013-14*

Civil
91.1

C.S.E
96.7

E.E.E
88.4

E.C.E
94.3

Mechanical
84

M.M.E
77.8

Production
82.7

I.C.E
87.5

Chemical
75

*Overall-UG*
*87.8*



*NIT Trichy* *Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*Trichy is connected by road to Chennai (320 km), Madurai (142 km) and to all major towns in South India by regular bus services. Tiruchirapalli is an important junction on the Southern Railway. It connects Madras, Thanjavur, Madurai, Tuticorin, Tirupati, Rameswaram, Bangalore, Coimbatore, Cochin and Mangalore. It has an international airport, and is connected with Chennai (Madras), Singapore, Colombo, Kuwait, Sharjah, Calicut. Indian Airlines connects Trichy with Chennai, Sharjah, Calicut Kuwait and Colombo. Air Lanka Service connects Tiruchirapalli with Colombo.


*Central library:*The college has a modern central library with more than one lakh documents consisting of technical books, reports, standards and back volumes of journals. The library subscribes to 179 periodicals (print) plus 1000+ (e-Journals) besides a holding of 15943 bound volumes of journals (back numbers). The library also contains 15,000 books in the book bank.

*NIT Trichy* *Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The PGP is currently a full-time residential programmer and plans are on to make the MDP programmer also a residential one by 2010. Single-seated accommodation facilities are available for all PGP participants in the campus premises, with separate blocks for men and women. MDP participants have a separate MDP hostel block while a housing block is available for FPM participants. Aesthetically designed, the hostel blocks are spread around the canteen, on the sides of the hillock. The hostels are interconnected, mostly in blocks of three.

Each of the blocks has a square in the center where basketball and/or badminton courts with artificial turf are maintained, with some blocks also having lawns in the square. Each hostel block has a common room where facilities such as wall-mounted televisions, printers, table-tennis tables and carrom and chess games are available. It is the common room that provides the scene of action for get-togethers, parties and informal discussions. Each block is also equipped with fully automatic washing machines and each floor is further equipped with landline phones, water coolers and water purifiers. Students also make use of the open terraces on each block for various purposes, ranging from drying clothes to hosting parties.

*NIT Trichy* *Address:* Tanjore Main Road, National Highway 67, Tiruchirappalli  620015,Tamil Nadu,India.





  Similar Threads: JEC Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Uttarakhand btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Trichy btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Trichy btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

